
 Coming home to Vim - prakash
http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2008/10/10/coming-home-to-vim
======
tdavis
As a TextMate user switching back to Vim shortly, I think this will come in
handy! I am a huge fan of TM too, but recently I've become obsessed with not
using the mouse for anything I can avoid and most of the key bindings in TM
aren't too conducive to home-row-only style work. The RSI in my mouse hand is
a pretty big motivator for that, too.

P.S. The comments are chock full of useful tips, tricks, and extensions so
read through 'em too!

P.P.S. Speaking of RSI, I recently switched to a trackball from a mouse and
noticed a reduction in pain nearly over night. Highly recommended.

~~~
etal
1\. Swap Ctrl and CapsLock (using whatever method)

2\. Use Ctrl-[ instead of Esc or Ctrl-C

Now your hands can stay in perfect home-row position nearly all of the time.

~~~
DougBTX

       1. Swap Ctrl and CapsLock (using whatever method)
    

I did this until I realised I never use CapsLock. Tada, two Ctrl keys.

~~~
tdavis
Doesn't this still require me to transfer to the arrow keys for simple
movements? I much prefer hjkl, but I could be missing something here.

~~~
etal
For vim, I meant. I use gvim on Gnome, where switching Ctrl and Caps is
trivial. Dunno about TextMate's movements -- I assumed C-n, C-p, C-f, C-b etc.
worked there, so with a conveniently placed Ctrl key you could still navigate
without the arrow keys.

~~~
tdavis
Ohhh, _duh_. Yes. I never did the Ctrl/Caps switch though that is quite
clever. I learned from the beginning to use Ctrl-[ instead of Esc, too.

